# [Xcode] Mon Playground ne fonctionne plus !



## Marc ou Net (16 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
Je me forme à Swift et j'utilisais (jusqu'à pas si longtemps) Playground. Puis, en suivant certains cours, je suis passé aux joies de l'application en ligne de commandes (Youhou !). Malheureusement, en voulant tester des parties de mon programmes, j'ai voulu utiliser le Playground, cependant ce dernier ne fait que faire tourner une petite roue tout en affichant fièrement un "Playground is running".
Pensant à un problème de variable ou de fonction non implémentée dans le code Playground, j'ai tout vérifié, mais rien ne manque et il n'y a rien en trop.
Je suis à jour dans mes différents programmes, sauf si je me plante :
macOS 10.13.4
MacBook Pro mi-10
XCode 9.3 (9E145)
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?


----------

